# Wireless DCC - GR articles



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone built the wireless DCC Jr throttles/decoders from the April, June, and August 2014 issues of Garden Railways? The articles are authored by Mark & Vince Buccini.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

I built them. They work quite well.
They function as the article said they would.
Tom


----------



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have built 2, and have my 3rd 90% complete, and I love them. there are a few problems with the diagrams in the articles, so follow the pictures when available.


----------

